# Apparently reviews do get noticed! (Sometimes)



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

So the other day I was on the Foster & Smith website. I don't remember how I got linked to it, perhaps from a link posted on here, or when I was looking up the food, but I was looking at their page for the Pretty Pets hedgehog food. The only review on it was saying that their hedgehog loved it and it was a great food, etc. etc. :roll: I got mad and wrote my own review, saying the product was horrible, provided no nutrition for hedgehogs, and misled new owners. I got a notice from the site saying that my review was unable to be posted, I think because I mentioned that I hadn't ever fed the food? Not completely sure. I rolled my eyes, shrugged, and forgot about it.

Well, I just got another email.



> Good afternoon -
> 
> I wanted to send you an email to thank you for your review on the Pretty Pets Hedgehog Food. Although your review was unable to be posted on our site, we did take what you said in it very seriously. I contacted our merchandising team, who reviewed this product with our veterinary staff, and we are dropping this product from the line of products that we carry.
> 
> ...


I checked the site and the food is still up on it, so I'm going to email back and inquire about that. The email doesn't really sound like a form email to me, but maybe it's just because I'm hopeful. :lol: If it's actually real and they do remove the food from the site, it'd be amazing! I'll update with if they do remove the food or if I get an email back. Maybe reviews DO do something! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow good job! That could help so many hedgies and their owners out there! You should be proud!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow! I'm impressed!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

That's fantastic! :shock: 

It is to their credit that they even acknowledged your review. I don't think they would tell you that they would remove the product if they weren't at least considering it. Would they? I would think that they would just give you a form letter saying how they "strive to provide quality products and they're sorry for your dissatisfaction.....blah, blah, blah." Truly, they didn't need to reply at all. So, maybe this is a good sign that something will be done. Great job!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I agree - why would they send you that email if they didn't intend to remove it?

Woohoo! Maybe we should all band together and write horrible reviews for all the icky hedgehog foods out there. We could target one food a week... They wouldnt be able to ignore it then! :lol: 

So happy to hear that some websites actually do listen.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I would make the guess that you are right this is a personal email and i am willing to go as far as to say they probably really do care about animal health... but they are a business that has to care about not losing money as well, i would guess maybe that they really are removing it from their product line but they will probably sell what they have left in stock and then drop the product, unless they can return the stock.. so it may take them some time to remove it.. but thats just my guess???  :lol: 

either way, how awesome is that.. your review went noticed and was immediately acknowledged!!  its good to know there are still companies out there that care about what they are doing rather than only about the money


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That's great! That is amazing that they listened and so good of you to write to them and let your opinion be known. That may save a lot of future hedgies from having to eat that food.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm seriously SO excited!  Never thought for a second that it would to lead to this. I made sure to mention in my email back that I was really impressed that they were so willing to take new information into account, and that really boosted my respect for the company. Also mentioned that I'd definitely be happy to recommend the company, knowing that they were willing to remove a harmful food from their products. Eeeee, this is so exciting! :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

yay for saving hedgehogs!!!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> I agree - why would they send you that email if they didn't intend to remove it?
> 
> Woohoo! Maybe we should all band together and write horrible reviews for all the icky hedgehog foods out there. We could target one food a week... They wouldnt be able to ignore it then! :lol:
> 
> So happy to hear that some websites actually do listen.


hanhan27, We could call it the  Band Of Hedgehog Owners Aimed To Stop Hedgehog food From Being Sold By Writing Strongly Worded Reviews ...... BOHOOAMTSHFFBSBWSWR for short (or something.... :lol: ) 
I also think its a little strange that they didn't pull it off the shelves like told to.... 

PS. Lilysmommy, Kudos to you for taking a stand against HH food


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

It may be that they just have to sell off their presently-owned stock, and then they just won't re-order any. They SHOULD (out of principle) just pull it and cut their losses if they know it's bad, but they are still a big business.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Got an email back! Seems that DasIgelPoggie and Panda are correct, they're planning to stop their restocks of it and finish selling what they have, then take it off the site.



> Good afternoon Kelsey,
> 
> I wanted to update you on this with the information that I have, as you stated you were checking the site. We have discontinued the product, as well as cancelled all our orders to restock the food. It will come down off the site once it is out of the system.
> 
> ...


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow! Great work Kelsey!! You're a hedgie food hero! 

F&S will definitely have my business if I need to order anything hedgie-related in the future.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm really impressed. I've sent my fair share of complaint emails for other products and issues, and half of them never even get responses. It's refreshing to see a company that takes constructive criticism and actually DOES SOMETHING about it.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

woohoo!!! :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I got this last time i filed a complaint



> Thank you for your e-mail and for bringing this to our attention. I
> have taken the liberty of entering a customer product complaint on your
> behalf. Your complaint will be addressed by a member of our Management
> Team within 3-5 business days, and you can expect a reply at that time.
> ...


So... in a few days i hope to get a reply, but it does sound like an automatic message they send to everyone who files a complaint :?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

cylaura said:


> F&S will definitely have my business if I need to order anything hedgie-related in the future.


Agreed! I told them that I'd be recommending them as a great company to buy from since they actually care about what they're selling and whether it's appropriate for the intended animal or not. It's so nice to find a caring animal products company!



TeddysMommy said:


> I got this last time i filed a complaint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it does look like a form message...Maybe the reply will be more personalized/helpful. *crosses fingers*


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> We could call it the  Band Of Hedgehog Owners Aimed To Stop Hedgehog food From Being Sold By Writing Strongly Worded Reviews ...... BOHOOAMTSHFFBSBWSWR for short (or something.... :lol: )


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I love how never endingly long that is.
So long.....*it will work*. :mrgreen: 
Count me as an official member of BOHOOAMTSHFFBSBWSWR!

And, Lilysmommy -
I'm so happy that a company actually cares.
It's nice when you write a review that gets listened to.
I'm glad they are taking it off the shelves!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I just got to this thread today, but I have to say that is awesome! That is seriously a huge problem, that it's easy to get a hold of and if some great dedicated people can get it off the market, no hedgie will be fed it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

LizardGirl said:


> I just got to this thread today, but I have to say that is awesome! That is seriously a huge problem, that it's easy to get a hold of and if some great dedicated people can get it off the market, no hedgie will be fed it.


Not to mention force these companies to do the research to make a good hedgehog food


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay, maybe it's the sleep deprivation talking, but I'm cracking up at BOHOOAMTSHFFBSBWSWR now. I think it's the first part that's getting me, it looks like BOOHOO! and...Yeah. It's the sleep deprivation. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> Okay, maybe it's the sleep deprivation talking, but I'm cracking up at BOHOOAMTSHFFBSBWSWR now. I think it's the first part that's getting me, it looks like BOOHOO! and...Yeah. It's the sleep deprivation. :lol: :lol:


boohoo :lol:

Kelsey.. Im happy I made you laugh! But what you typed made me laugh so hard :lol: 



> Yeah. It's the sleep deprivation


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

We could just call it BOOHOO! for short.  

I think that would be more fun than actually posting the strongly worded reviews!


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> We could just call it BOOHOO! for short.
> 
> I think that would be more fun than actually posting the strongly worded reviews!


I see the tee shirts and logos and bumper stickers all ready!
haha just kidding. :lol:


----------



## hedgiegurl16 (Jul 14, 2011)

thats great especially for the hedghogs!!!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I tried to copy and paste the reply I got last night, but when I pasted it here it came out as little stars like this ***** but I can tell you it was a form letter...again  
Just said we contacted the right merchandising company so hopefully something will happen


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Guys, guys, I think it's gone!! I just went to the Foster & Smith website to do another search for Pretty Pets hedgehog food and...No results!!    I'm so excited!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> Guys, guys, I think it's gone!! I just went to the Foster & Smith website to do another search for Pretty Pets hedgehog food and...No results!!    I'm so excited!


EEEEEEPPPPPP! So excited for hedgies everywhere  Kudos Kelsey!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's so great!! Many, many kudos Kelsey!!!


----------

